# Vendetta is ill.



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

My poor Vendetta girl has ehrlichiosis. I think I caught soon enough that she will be back in tip top shape in a week or so. I do need to do some research though I keep think I read that this dieseas can cause kindey trouble in the future. 

She is on tetracycline for 14 days.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Well darnit, I don't even know what that disease is but keep us posted, and above all, be Vendetta's mother hen for awhile. I'll keep Vendetta in my prayers.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I hope she will be ok. I'm not sure what that is, but I do know that she is in the best care possible. Take care of that baby.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Thanks guys.

Ehrlichiosis is a tick borne disease. It is carried by the deer tick. It causes inflamation and stiffness in the joints, labored breathing and lethargy, all of these my girl is displaying. 

about 3weeks ago i ulled off three very small ticks thought this was the deer tick bt found out that the deer tick is actually a greyish colour and she had one of these too.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

BUMMER, I hope she recovers quickly!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Wow, ok. Those ticks are nasty, I pull a few out of me every year and catch at least 10-20 a year on me. The deer tick is a smaller tick that I have yet to find on me. Why were these things created again? Well, here's to a speedy recovery and I'm thinking about ya.


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

Scary feeling, Hope she recovers quick. I believe she is in good hand. will pray for the girl....


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

The only reason i can come up with for the purpose of a tick is to ensure that not all will survive. If you have a good year with plenty of food and decent weather all the animals/people would survive but if there is disease such as lymes, malaria and whatnot not all will survive as the earth would not be able to sustain all that life.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

MY MIKADO said:


> The only reason i can come up with for the purpose of a tick is to ensure that not all will survive. If you have a good year with plenty of food and decent weather all the animals/people would survive but if there is disease such as lymes, malaria and whatnot not all will survive as the earth would not be able to sustain all that life.


The old "population control" theory. You're probably right. Throw mosquitos, fleas, viruses, and cancer in there too


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

OMGosh!
im so sorry.
i hope everything goes as well as possible.
i'll be praying for you guys!


----------



## Good-Dogs (Jun 27, 2010)

she's a beautiful girl....best barks to get well soon!


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

ooo so sorry she is ill... hugs n kisses her way.... lime the crap out of your yard and that ought to help


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Wow! I'm so sorry Sharon, but I too believe that Vendetta is in the best of hands. Give her a scratch behind the ear for me and I'm praying for you both that she has a speedy recovery! Please keep us updated.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

*Ehrlichiosis in Dogs*

((HERE IS SOME INFORMATION ON EHRLICHIOSIS IN DOGS))

Canine ehrlichiosis is a disease of dogs and wild canids (e.g.; wolves) and is found worldwide. Canine ehrlichiosis is also known by other names such as 'tracker dog disease,' 'tropical canine pancytopenia,' 'canine hemorrhagic fever,' and 'canine typhus.' It affected a large number of military dogs in the war in Vietnam. 
What causes ehrlichiosis?

Ehrlichiosis in dogs is most commonly caused by Ehrlichia canis, E. chaffeensis, E. ewingii, and possibly E. ruminantium. There are multiple strains of Ehrlichia, affecting different species of animals. Some also affect people. Some organisms that were formerly classified as Ehrlichia have now been reclassfied as Anaplasma. The Ehrlichia organisms are what we call rickettsia, which on the evolutionary scale are between bacteria and viruses.

How is Ehrlichia transmitted?

Ehrlichia are transmitted by ticks including the Brown Dog Tick, Rhipicephalus sanguineus and the Lone Star Tick Amblyomma americanum. The immature form of the tick feeds on an animal infected with Ehrlichia. When these immature ticks or a mature form of the tick feeds on another animal, the Ehrlichia is passed on to that animal. The Ehrlichia can remain alive in the developing tick for up to 5 months. This means a tick could become infected in the fall, and infect a dog the following spring.

Because the disease is transmitted by these ticks, it can occur wherever Brown Dog and Lone Star Ticks are found. Almost every state in the United States has reported a case of ehrlichiosis.

What are the symptoms of ehrlichiosis?

Ehrlichiosis can have three phases. Signs of the acute phase of the disease usually develop 1-3 weeks after the bite of the infected tick. The acute phase of the disease generally lasts 2-4 weeks. The Ehrlichia enter white blood cells and reproduce inside of them. In addition to the blood, these cells are found in the lymph nodes, spleen, liver, and bone marrow. Platelets, the small cell fragments that help blood to clot, are often destroyed, as well. As a result of the infection, the lymph nodes, liver, and spleen are often enlarged. Anemia, fever, depression, lethargy, loss of appetite, shortness of breath, joint pain and stiffness, and bruises are often seen. Many dogs will be able to fight off the infection. If not, they enter the subclinical phase.

In the subclinical phase the animal may appear normal or show only slight anemia. During this phase the Ehrlichia live inside the spleen. This phase can last for months or years. Ultimately, the dog either eliminates the Ehrlichia from the body or the infection may progress to the chronic phase.

The chronic phase can be either mild or severe. Weight loss, anemia, neurological signs, bleeding, inflammation of the eye, edema (fluid accumulation) in the hind legs, and fever may be seen. Blood tests show that one or all of the different blood cell types are decreased. One cell type, the lymphocyte may increase and be abnormal in appearance. This can sometimes be confused with certain types of leukemia. If a dog becomes chronically infected, the disease can keep coming back, especially during periods of stress. In some cases, arthritis or a kidney disease called 'glomerluonephritis' may develop.

A decrease in the number of platelets (platelets help the blood clot) in the blood is the most common laboratory finding in all phases of the disease. Changes in the protein levels in the blood are common. The most common protein, albumin, is decreased and other types of protein called 'globulins' are increased.

Since one tick could be infected with and transmit more than one disease (e.g.; haemobartonellosis or babesiosis), it is not all that uncommon to see a dog infected with more than one of these diseases at a time, which generally causes more severe symptoms.

How is ehrlichiosis diagnosed?

The diagnosis is based on the typical clinical signs and results of special blood tests.

Two blood tests that detect the dog's antibodies (proteins produced to fight off the infection) to Ehrlichia are available. One is called the indirect immunofluorescent antibody (IFA) test, and the other is known as an ELISA test. A veterinarian cannot rely solely on these tests to make a diagnosis. The antibodies may not be detected in the early phase of the disease, since it takes some time for the body to make them. Also, if a dog is extremely ill, he may not be able to produce enough antibodies to be accurately detected. A positive test demonstrates that the dog has been exposed to Ehrlichia, but not that he necessarily is currently infected. In the acute stage of the disease, the antibody level will rise significantly. Often two tests will be done 2 weeks apart and the results compared. Dogs with an active infection will show a significant rise in the amount of antibody present.

The antibodies can last for one or more years after the infection, but they do not make the dog immune to ehrlichiosis - the dog could get reinfected.

A newer diagnostic test called the PCR tests for the presence of the organism itself, not antibodies to it. Unfortunately, it does not distinguish between live an dead organisms. For this reason, it is generally recommended to perform the PCR along with one of the antibody tests to make a diagnosis.

Sometimes, the organism can be seen inside cells on a blood smear. To find them, a small drop of blood is spread over a microscope slide, stained and examined under the microscope. The organism can only be found in the bloodstream for a few days during the acute phase of the disease. So this method of diagnosis could miss some cases of the disease.

How is ehrlichiosis treated?

The antibiotics, tetracycline or doxycycline are used. Treatment is usually for 3-4 weeks, even though the dog's symptoms generally improve after several days of therapy. Some dogs will need blood transfusions or intravenous fluids depending on the severity of the disease. Generally, the prognosis during the acute phase is good, if the animal is properly treated. Dogs who go on to the chronic phase have a poorer prognosis. German Shepherds and Doberman Pinschers tend to have a more severe chronic form of the disease.

The drug, imidocarb dipropionate, is sometimes used in conjunction with the antibiotics. It is given as an injection, but may not be available in all areas.

Some of the damage caused by Ehrlichia may be due to the dog's own immune response to the organism. For this reason, if immune-mediated arthritis or decrease in platelets occurs, corticosteroids (e.g., prednisolone) may be given.

How can I prevent ehrlichiosis in my pet?

Tick control is the main way to prevent ehrlichiosis. Products which repel and kill ticks such as those containing permethrins are excellent choices. Tick collars containing the active ingredient amitraz (Preventic collars) are also used, sometimes in conjunction with permethrin products in those areas with high tick infestations. If a large number of cases of ehrlichiosis are diagnosed in an area, some veterinarians recommend placing dogs on low doses of tetracycline or doxycycline during the tick season.

There is no vaccine for ehrlichiosis.

Can people get ehrlichiosis?

Yes. The common symptoms in people include fever, chills, headache, and muscle aches. Other less common symptoms include nausea, loss of appetite, weight loss, abdominal pain, cough, diarrhea and change in mental status.

People do NOT get infected directly from a dog, but through a tick bite. Also, the Ehrlichia species most often implicated in human infections is E. chaffeensis.

References and Further Reading 
Breitschwerdt, EB. Obligate intracellular pathogens. In Ettinger, SJ; Feldman, EC (eds). Textbook of Veterinary Internal Medicine. W.B. Saunders Co. Philadelphia, PA; 2005;631-2.

Couto, DG. Rickettsial Diseases. In Birchard, SJ; Sherding, RG (eds.) Saunders Manual of Small Animal Practice. W.B. Saunders Co. Philadelphia, PA; 1994;124-5.

Harrus, S; Bark, H; Waner, T. Canine monocytic ehrlichiosis: An update. Compendium of Continuing Education for the Veterinary Practitioner. 1997;19 (4) :431-444.

Olson, JG. Ehrlichiosis. In: Zoonoses updates from the Journal of the American Veterinary Medical Association. American Veterinary Medical Association. Schaumburg, IL; 1995:74-75.

_______________________

Sharon

I am so very sorry about Vendetta .. I hope she gets well soon... Please talk to your vet and find out if they plan on putting her on antibotics longer.. 
Let us know how she is doing..


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

*Ehrlichoisis in Humans*

ALSO EHRLICHIOSIS IN HUMANS

Ehrlichiosis - Comprehensive overview covers symptoms, treatment, prevention of this tick-borne disease.
Definition
Ehrlichiosis is a bacterial illness transmitted by ticks that causes flu-like symptoms. Ehrlichiosis is most common in spring and summer, when ticks are active and you're more likely to be outdoors.

The signs and symptoms of ehrlichiosis range from mild body aches to severe fever and usually appear within a week or two of a tick bite. If treated quickly with antibiotics, ehrlichiosis generally improves within a few days.

Another tick-borne infection - anaplasmosis - is closely related to ehrlichiosis. But the two have distinct differences and are caused by different microorganisms.

The best way to prevent these infections is to avoid tick bites. Tick repellents, thorough body checks after being outside and proper removal of ticks give you the best chance of avoiding ehrlichiosis.

Symptoms
If a tick carrying the bacterium that causes ehrlichiosis has been feeding on you for at least 24 hours, the following flu-like signs and symptoms may appear within five to 14 days of the bite:

Mild fever 
Headache 
Muscle aches 
Nausea 
Vomiting 
Diarrhea 
Cough 
Joint pain 
Confusion 
Rash
Some people infected with ehrlichiosis may have symptoms so mild that they never seek medical attention, and the body fights off the illness on its own. But untreated ehrlichiosis with persistent symptoms can result in an illness serious enough to require hospitalization.

When to see a doctor 
It may take 14 days after a tick bite for you to begin showing signs and symptoms of ehrlichiosis. If you get symptoms within two weeks of a tick bite, see your doctor. If you experience any of the above symptoms soon after you've been in an area known to have ticks, see your doctor. Be sure to tell your doctor that you recently received a tick bite or visited an area with a high population of ticks.

Causes
Ehrlichiosis is caused by Ehrlichia chaffeensis bacteria and is transmitted primarily by the Lone Star tick.

Ticks feed on blood, latching onto a host and feeding until they're swollen to many times their normal size. During feeding, ticks that carry disease-producing bacteria can transmit the bacteria to a healthy host. Or they may pick up bacteria themselves if the host, such as a white-tailed deer or a coyote, is infected.

Usually, to get ehrlichiosis, you must be bitten by an infected tick. The bacteria enter your skin through the bite and eventually make their way into your bloodstream. Before bacteria can be transmitted, a tick must be attached and feeding for at least 24 hours. An attached tick with a swollen appearance may indicate that the tick has been feeding long enough to have transmitted bacteria. Removing ticks as soon as possible may prevent infection.

It's also possible that ehrlichiosis may be transmitted through blood transfusions, from mother to fetus and through direct contact with an infected, slaughtered animal.

Risk factors
Ehrlichiosis spreads when an infected tick, primarily the Lone Star tick, bites you and feeds on you for 24 hours or longer. The following factors may increase your risk of getting tick-borne infections:

Being outdoors in warm weather. Most cases of ehrlichiosis occur in the spring and summer months when populations of the Lone Star tick are at their peak and people are outside for activities such as hiking, golfing, gardening and camping. 
Living in or visiting an area with a high tick population. You are at greater risk if you are in an area with a high Lone Star tick population. In the United States, Lone Star ticks are most common in southeastern, eastern and south-central states. 
Being male. Ehrlichiosis infections are more common in males, likely because of increased time outdoors for work and recreation.
Complications
Ehrlichiosis can have serious effects on an otherwise healthy adult or child if you don't seek prompt treatment.

People with weakened immune systems are at an even higher risk of more-serious and potentially life-threatening consequences. Serious complications of untreated infection include:

Kidney failure 
Respiratory failure 
Heart failure 
Seizures 
Coma
Preparing for your appointment
You're likely to first see your primary care physician or possibly an emergency room doctor, depending on the severity of your signs and symptoms. However, you may then be referred to a doctor who specializes in infectious diseases.

If you have time before your appointment to prepare, it's helpful to have certain information available. Here's what you can do to help get ready for your appointment, and what to expect from your doctor.

What you can do

Write down any symptoms you're experiencing, including any that may seem unrelated to the reason for which you scheduled the appointment. 
Write down key personal information, including any recent travel to areas where ticks might be common. 
Make a list of all medications, vitamins and supplements that you're taking, along with dose information. 
Write down questions to ask your doctor.
Your time with your doctor may be limited, so preparing a list of questions can help you make the most of your time together. For erhlichiosis, some basic questions to ask your doctor include:

Did a tick bite cause these symptoms? 
Are there other possible causes for my symptoms? 
What kinds of tests do I need? 
Does this infection have any lasting effects? 
What treatments are available, and which do you recommend? 
What types of side effects can I expect from treatment? 
Are there any alternatives to the primary approach that you're suggesting? 
I have other health conditions. How can I best manage them together? 
Is there a generic alternative to the medicine you're prescribing me? 
Can I get this infection again from another tick bite? 
What can I do to prevent this type of infection in the future? 
Are there any brochures or other printed material that I can take home with me? What Web sites do you recommend visiting?
In addition to the questions that you've prepared to ask your doctor, don't hesitate to ask questions during your appointment at any time that you don't understand something.

What to expect from your doctor 
Your doctor is likely to ask you a number of questions, such as:

When did you first begin experiencing symptoms? 
Have your symptoms been continuous or occasional? 
How severe are your symptoms? 
Have you traveled recently? 
Have you been hiking, golfing or participating in any other outdoor activities recently? 
Have you found any ticks on you? If yes, when? 
Have you had any problems with antibiotics in the past?
Tests and diagnosis
Tick-borne infections are difficult to diagnose based solely on signs and symptoms because the signs and symptoms, such as fever and muscle aches, are similar to many other common conditions.

Abnormal findings on a number of blood tests may lead your doctor to suspect a tick-borne illness. If you have ehrlichiosis, your blood tests will likely show:

A low white blood cell count - these cells are the body's disease fighters 
A low platelet count - platelets are a component of red blood cells essential to clotting 
Abnormal liver function
In addition, there are other possible blood tests that may be done if you live in an area where they are available. These tests include:

Polymerase chain reaction (PCR) test. This test helps identify specific genes unique to ehrlichiosis. However, if you've already started treatment, the results of this test may be affected. 
Indirect fluorescent antibody (IFA) test. This test, not used as commonly as the PCR test, measures the amount of antibody you have in your blood to the bacteria that causes ehrlichiosis.
If you live in an area where ticks are common, your doctor may start you on antibiotics before the results of the blood tests return because earlier treatment results in a better outcome for some tick-borne diseases.

Treatments and drugs
If your doctor suspects that you have ehrlichiosis or another tick-borne illness, you'll likely receive a prescription for an antibiotic, such as doxycycline or tetracycline. You'll generally take the antibiotics for seven to 10 days and should see signs and symptoms begin to subside within two days. Your doctor may have you take antibiotics for a longer period if he or she believes you might be infected with Lyme disease as well.

If you're pregnant, your doctor may prescribe the antibiotic rifampin instead, because tetracycline and doxycycline aren't recommended during pregnancy.

Lifestyle and home remedies
If you find a tick on your body, don't be alarmed. If you remove the tick within 24 hours of its attachment, chances of transmission of ehrlichiosis or other tick-borne illnesses are slim. Follow these steps for safe removal of ticks:

Use tweezers if possible. Use a pair of flat-tipped tweezers or cover your hand with a tissue or glove to remove a tick. A tick's saliva and bodily fluids can carry the same bacterium that's found in their mouths and can enter your body through cuts or mucous membranes in your skin. 
Remove the tick slowly. Grab the tick by its mouth parts where it has attached to your skin. Pull it up and out of your skin steadily and slowly without jerking or twisting it. If you pull too quickly or grab the tick by its body, the tick will likely separate, leaving the mouth parts in your skin. If the tick's mouth parts do break off in your skin, remove them with tweezers.

Petroleum jelly and hot matches are not effective treatments for removing ticks or tick parts from your skin. These methods may make matters worse by triggering the tick to release more of its bodily fluids, and that could cause further infection.

Kill the tick. Once you have successfully removed the tick, kill it by placing it in an alcohol solution. Don't crush the tick in your hands or with your fingernails because the fluids it releases may contain infected bacteria. If you want to save the tick for testing in the event you become ill, put it in a plastic bag or a jar, date the container and place it in the freezer. 
Clean the bite site. Wash the bite site thoroughly with hand antiseptic or soap and water. And, thoroughly wash your hands. 
Monitor the bite site. In the following days and weeks, watch the bite site for a rash and pay close attention to any signs and symptoms that develop such as fever, muscle aches or joint pain. If you notice anything out of the ordinary, see your doctor. If possible, bring the tick with you to your appointment.
Prevention
The best way to steer clear of ehrlichiosis is to avoid tick bites.

Most ticks attach themselves to your lower legs and feet as you walk or work in grassy, wooded areas or overgrown fields. After a tick attaches to your body, it usually crawls upward to find a location to burrow into your skin. You may find a tick on the back of your knees, groin, underarms, ears, back of your neck and elsewhere.

If you remove a tick in the first 24 hours after attachment, you reduce your risk of infection. While you may not be able to avoid going into areas where ticks are present, the following tips can make it easier to discover and remove ticks before they attach to your skin:

Wear light-colored clothing. Ticks are dark. Light clothing helps you and others notice ticks on your clothing before they can attach themselves to your skin. 
Avoid open-toed shoes or sandals. Ticks generally live in grassy areas or fields and can attach themselves to your feet and legs when you brush by. Wearing open-toed shoes or sandals increases the risk of a tick attaching to your bare skin and working its way under your clothes, out of sight from detection. 
Apply repellent. Products containing DEET (Off! Deep Woods, Repel) or permethrin (Repel Permanone) often repel ticks. You can use DEET on your skin or clothing, but follow recommendations on the label. For children, use a DEET repellent containing less than 30 percent DEET, and use the product with caution. Don't use DEET on your or on children's hands or faces. 
Wear long pants and a long-sleeved shirt. The less skin you expose, the less area a tick has to bite. For added protection, wear shirts, pants and socks with permethrin impregnated in the fabric. 
Tuck your shirt into your pants and your pants into your socks. By doing this, ticks will be less able to crawl onto exposed skin. 
Stay on clear trails whenever possible. Ticks prefer grassy areas and may be less common on well-beaten paths. 
Pull back long hair. Ticks may attach to dangling hair and work their way to your neck or scalp. Pulling back long hair helps you see ticks better on your neck and limits the chance of them attaching in the first place. 
Inspect your body. Do a complete visual inspection of your body. Be sure to check your head and neck because ticks will continue to climb upward until they find a suitable burrowing site. Use your hands to feel through your hair and in areas you can't see when you return from your outing or garden.

Ticks can be as small as a strawberry seed, and they usually attach to hidden skin. Be sure to check all the possibilities. A shower alone will rarely dislodge attached ticks from your head and body.

Inspect your clothes. Ticks may have hitched a ride on your clothes. Check your clothes, too. 
Don't forget your pets. Do a daily inspection for ticks on any pet that spends time outdoors.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh wow, you and Vendetta will be in my thoughts, I do know she is in the best hands possible, please keep us posted


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanx for posting all that info Deb. I hope she gets better soon. Poor Miss V.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh no poor V. You guys will totally be in my prayers. I hope she starts feeling better soon


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Oh no! How did I miss this? I hope she is doing better. Keep us posted, I'll have her in my thoughts.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Thank you for all your well wishes. Today she was feeling a little better. The vet said i should big improvements in 2-3 days.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Deb my vet said she should be well after 14days of antibotics but if she doesn't seem completly well I could get another 2week supply.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Hey Sharon, I’m very sorry to hear that Vendetta is ill. I hope she has a speedy recovery and I’ll keep the both of you in my thoughts.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

How is Miss V feeling today? Hugs to you both


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

I hope she is all better soon!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Actually she is feeling better. She wanted to play today and she didn't have to lay down every few minutes to catch her breath. She has been on her pills for 3 1/2 days already.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

That sure sounds encouraging, Sharon. We're all pulling for V, and for you also during this stressful time.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm glad she's on the road to recovery


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

how's vendetta doing?


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh Sharon that is awesome that she is feeling better, keep us posted  Hugs to you both


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

She is alomost 100% better. Yesterday she played for almost 2hrs. My girl will go non stop for hours on end. she had to lay down a couple of times but she is no longer limping and really no labored breathing and her appetite is back on track. We have 8days of meds yet. I don't think she will need the extra 2 weeks but it is nice to know I can go back for it if she needs it.

Vendetta and I thank you so much hugs (me) and licks (Vendetta) to you all.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Sharon, I'm so glad to hear that Vendetta is feeling much better now! Can't wait till she's back to 100% though I'm sure it won't be long! Keep up the good work, and please keep us posted. I've been praying that she feels better and has a speedy recovery!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

I am sooo happy to hear this, what wonderful news, it won't be long and she will be 100%. Keep us posted, I am glad she got some play time in, big hugs from myself and my crew


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

Glad she is doing better!!!!!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Sharon I'm sorry to hear about V's illness. I also am glad to know she is recovering. There's not a doubt in my mind that she's in the best hands. Give her hugs for me


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

MY MIKADO said:


> She is alomost 100% better. Yesterday she played for almost 2hrs. My girl will go non stop for hours on end. she had to lay down a couple of times but she is no longer limping and really no labored breathing and her appetite is back on track. We have 8days of meds yet. I don't think she will need the extra 2 weeks but it is nice to know I can go back for it if she needs it.
> 
> Vendetta and I thank you so much hugs (me) and licks (Vendetta) to you all.


I'll take news like this all day long, Sharon! You can go ahead and lick V back for me and give yourself a hug from me too!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hello Miss V, how are we feeling today?? I have been thinking about over the weekend, hugs, let us know how youare feeling


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

We've got a Malamute that comes to the shop that was sick with ehrlichia when the girl first got him. That boy bounced back and is a beast today. I'm sure Vendetta will be fine. Sending super-bulldog thoughts her way.  ETA: Or I will not read far enough into the thread to discover that she is already on the mend. LOL!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Ye my girl is back to old self. We played down at the lake for 45min then again in the yard for another 15min.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

yip yip yipppeee!!!!!!!!!wahooo!!! wahoooyipppeee!!!!!!!!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

WOO HOO, yay Miss V. Glad you are 100%, hugs from me and the crew


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Sharon, what a relief! Sounds like V is back to kicking A and taking N


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Thanks everyone for all the well wishes. I love this girl so much it hurts.


----------

